# Is my SSD running good?



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,

Is my SSD running good or should I have to replace it now or in the near future. I am attaching a snapshot of SSDLife for any further suggestions.

Comments anyone....


*i.imgur.com/BWkX3qh.png


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 13, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is my SSD running good or should I have to replace it now or in the near future. I am attaching a snapshot of SSDLife for any further suggestions.
> 
> ...



Hi [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION],

Based on the result, it seems like the SSD is working fine. To double confirm the health of SSD, I would suggest you to use other utility software.

Example: Kingston Tool Box, Crystal disk mark and etc.

After installation, run the utility software and check the attributes of the drive. If the read and write speed is consistent with the specified speed of the drive that means your SSD is working properly.

Hope this information helps you


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks man I will check it...


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 13, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Thanks man I will check it...



You are welcome. Let us know the result


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> You are welcome. Let us know the result



*i.imgur.com/89DoO5k.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yhxERJm.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ztLn436.jpg

How is the condition of my SSD?


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 16, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *i.imgur.com/89DoO5k.jpg
> 
> *i.imgur.com/yhxERJm.jpg
> 
> ...



Hi [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION],

Based on utility test results, the condition of the SSD is good.

For ease of mind, I’d suggest you to backup your important data.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi  @bssunil ,
> 
> Based on utility test results, the condition of the SSD is good.
> 
> For ease of mind, I’d suggest you to backup your important data.



Don't worry I will not keep any imp data in my SSD. I always store any software's in pen drives but thanks for your concern. Cheers.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Have my present Kingston SSD speed decreased overtime. Do I need to upgrade to Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD...

*i.imgur.com/eRmoCbV.png

*i.imgur.com/mBhgUoA.png

*i.imgur.com/Artr8Pn.png

Is there any other way to make my kingston SSD faster?


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2015)

Your SSD is working fine. Stop bothering much.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2015)

How is my kingston V+200 SSD compared to Samsung 850 EVO SSD? IS it like sh@it or some what better?

*i.imgur.com/1vXuioh.png


----------



## Hrishi (May 17, 2015)

Spoiler






bssunil said:


> How is my kingston V+200 SSD compared to Samsung 850 EVO SSD? IS it like sh@it or some what better?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/1vXuioh.png





Samsung EVO 850 will dance circles around it.
See for yourself. Plus this is on a laptop and has lesser storage capacity.

1GB Test.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/egZS9sv.jpg


3 GB Test.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Al6lH36.jpg



- - - Updated - - -

PS : I don't trust this software . The speeds are way over the limits.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2015)

I guess I need to upgrade to 850 EVO 500GB when I have cash.

@*Hrishi *Thanks for showing the difference...


----------



## ico (May 20, 2015)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] that software seems to be stupid.

SATA III 6 gbps means 768 MB/s is the max.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> How is my kingston V+200 SSD compared to Samsung 850 EVO SSD? IS it like sh@it or some what better?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/1vXuioh.png



It is almost as good.


----------



## Hrishi (May 21, 2015)

ico said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] that software seems to be stupid.
> 
> SATA III 6 gbps means 768 MB/s is the max.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] , I know that. Which is why I wrote I don't trust this software. But as the OP used it so I have tested it on the same software.

BTW , in real life the speeds are around 400-500MBps easily for large files. I bet its way faster than what OP says he has.


----------



## vkl (May 21, 2015)

^very likely that "Rapid" is enabled in the Samsung Magician,leading to such high transfer rates in those particular AS SSD benches.


----------

